# Gadzuric- A diamond in the rough



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

how was this kid still on the board for the bucks to steal him last season? center with great athleticism, strength, and tenacity? he might never be an allstar but he has been a great addition for the bucks and may have a breakout sophomore year. 

i'm much more excited by him than haislip (though i haven't given up hope for him development). Dan's game is a little more simplistic and he has confidence in it. boy, can he get up though. watching him at UCLA he had countless monster dunks. 

how many minutes do you see him getting this season and what kind of production do you expect?


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

With Goerge "I don't devolop players" Karl gone and Erving "Magic (if you consider a center that can barely rebound magic)" Johnson gone, we can play our young players like Gadsuric, Haislip, and Prysbilla and see what they can do with the starting cast. All three of them will make Karl look like a moron to not play them.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I don't know about a diamond in the rough, but he is a solid guy that will be able to contribute as long as he keeps a good work ethic. 

When he was at UCLA, he was once praised as being a future top 5 pick but then he just got stale, quit developing and that is how he fell to the 2nd round. Maybe that was the best and gives him something to prove again.


----------



## doug (Jun 6, 2003)

> With Goerge "I don't devolop players" Karl gone and Erving "Magic (if you consider a center that can barely rebound magic)" Johnson gone, we can play our young players like Gadsuric, Haislip, and Prysbilla and see what they can do with the starting cast. All three of them will make Karl look like a moron to not play them.


The only people who Pryzbilla will make morons of are those who decided to draft him. You have to have fire (or an overwhelming amount of talent) to contribute to an NBA team. When Przybilla's on the court, he looks like he'd rather be somewhere else.

Gadzuric and Haislip are raw, but both have potential. Still, you don't play mistake-prone rookies when you're trying to make a run at the post-season. This season, when the team is floundering, they'll get plenty of opportunity.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>doug</b>!
> 
> 
> Gadzur( IS ) raw . Still, you don't play mistake-prone rookies when you're trying to make a run at the post-season. This season, when the team is floundering, they'll get plenty of opportunity.


Yes after four years of College, he is still Raw.

He has Kapono Syndrome, the first season people saw him they were impressed. A center who was raw, but could run the floor well and had good athleticism! Then Year after year he made no steady improvement to his game. He also picked up fouls way to fast, a trend that continued on into his Senior year. 

If a coach can get through to him, and he learns how to operate in the post well, he is a steal, if not he is backup material.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes after four years of College, he is still Raw.
> ...



ive been thinking about that, anyone else think the college system doesnt prepare players to be nba ready. I mean in the uptempo college game many players can rely on their strength or athletisism, (physical tools) to get by, and not develop their fundamentals.

I think to surive in the nba u really need to develop your skills, im a supporter of get in after 1 year of college experience.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

The nba has the best coaches in the world, to develop youngsters. Theres something about seniors curse, alot of players (apart from Kenyon), stock drops the longer they stay in college. Get out early i say, while ur potential is high.


----------



## doug (Jun 6, 2003)

That works both ways. Guys like Chris Marcus and Jason Kapono stayed in school too long, but do you actually think it was a good idea for Omar Cook, Jamal Sampson, Rick Rickert, Tommy Smith, or countless others to come out early? "But I thought I was going to be a first round pick," they all say. You have to come out when your stock is highest; it's your job to figure out when that is.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>doug</b>!
> That works both ways. Guys like Chris Marcus and Jason Kapono stayed in school too long, but do you actually think it was a good idea for Omar Cook, Jamal Sampson, Rick Rickert, Tommy Smith, or countless others to come out early? "But I thought I was going to be a first round pick," they all say. You have to come out when your stock is highest; it's your job to figure out when that is.


Yup I defintely agree you. And on Gadzuric, he was definitely a steal for the Bucks and I hope he continues to work hard and play for em. :yes:


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> The nba has the best coaches in the world, to develop youngsters. Theres something about seniors curse, alot of players (apart from Kenyon), stock drops the longer they stay in college. Get out early i say, while ur potential is high.


You might wanna pair Duncan with Kenyon as well.

Anyways, I think it depends on the person. Someone like Duncan, it doesn't matter, the guy could've come out early and been just as good... he just had it in him to be great. But you look at other guys. Jason Kapono is prolly the best example. Hyped a ton his first year, and less and less each year after. He is a guy who shoulda gone earlier, been picked first round, when a team needs to care about how you develop, and he woulda been better most likely. But then look at other guys who think they have it made in the NBA after one year, like Omar Cook, and then go AWOL for a few years, and never really amount to much. I don't think it's about getting out when your potential is high. It's about getting out when your hype is high. But even that is tough cause people will lie to you and all. All in all, i'm almost glad I'm not in the situation!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

From what I can see, Gadz is soft and lacks confidence to the point almost of being a head case. He needs a motivational speaker as much as he needs a coach. Call Dr. Phil.

I'm not writing him off -- he may very well get his stuff together and start to perform, but I'm waiting to see it happen.


----------



## DEMUM (Oct 19, 2003)

I'm thinking of taking Gadzuric for my fantasy team. What do you guys think, will he start and will he put up decent stats? I can see him being a (close to) double digit player for boards, 1.5-2 bpg if he starts. I'd appreciate some feedback, thanks.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DEMUM</b>!
> I'm thinking of taking Gadzuric for my fantasy team. What do you guys think, will he start and will he put up decent stats? I can see him being a (close to) double digit player for boards, 1.5-2 bpg if he starts. I'd appreciate some feedback, thanks.


i don't think Gadzuric will start unless they go with a run n gun team. I think he will play good minutes but I don't think he will average a double double. I think he might average about 5 points,7 rebounds,and 1 block per game.


----------

